

Google Voice's 4/1 - leif
http://www.google.com/googlevoice/standard_voicemail.html

======
headShrinker
I can't tell you how overjoyed I was when I found Google Voice brought back
the beep. I had spent years railing on the phone reps "No one has ever paged
me!! Just beep! that's it."

I love it that Google recognizes my frustration and sympathizes.

------
ianium
This kinda made me feel sad; numeric keypad access, automatic deletion,
annoying menus: that's what I have right now. Damn CRTC & Canadian carriers
for not letting this into Canada.

